# Just a wierd thought



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2012)

Not sure why my need to know but has anyone ever tested the ph levels on your mares after foaling? Maybe the next morning or day after for several days....would it stay 6.4 or lower? What would it be expected to do? Sorry if i posted this on the wrong thread but with so many people using the strips here I just thought I would post here


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2012)

Oooppss forgot that the strips only go to 6. It would be interresting to see just how long the ph stays low ( mother nature or mares way ) to ensure the foal is getting enough "acid" to help with good digestion or other cooties. Thanks


----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2012)

Very intersting thread Heidi. I did test Odette last year when she was open and she was at 7.8 so is that the norm for an older mare?


----------



## targetsmom (May 11, 2012)

This is very interesting. I was especially interested in Diane's report on foal scours, as Bunny developed diarrhea while at Tufts and I feel they might have over-reacted. She had diarrhea a few times despite my worming Mira right after foaling, which I had heard would help prevent it. But I think you are correct that the foal's system is changing, and I also found it seemed to be sensitive to what the mare was eating (DOH!). The first time she got diarrhea was right after Mira was on grass for several hours. Shortened the grass time and fixed the problem - until the next time! Never seemed to bother her except for getting her rear end messy.

Little Ribble - Maybe if you edited the title of this thread to say something about "milk pH after foaling" you might get more responses. Maybe someone will even be able to test the pH for you.


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2012)

Very ineresting question Heidi - never given much throught to the levels of the mare's milk after she foals. I dont use any milk testing strips so cant help with an answer but am hoping others will experiment for us.

Following on from this - and the article that Diane posted - those of us who find that giving the mare Ivermectin within 12 hours of foaling, to help with 'heat' scours, and find it to be pretty successful, could this be because the Ivermectin has an 'acid' base (if it does??) or keeps 'acid' added to the foals system??

Interested to hear what others think.


----------



## Wings (May 12, 2012)

Never tested it myself, might try this year on one of the more tolerant mares. I imagine it would be low as the ph changes take place due to the milk itself changing but that is a complete guess!


----------

